# Routerpasswort geändert, kein WLAN mehr am Laptop



## DarthTK (13. Juli 2008)

*Routerpasswort geändert, kein WLAN mehr am Laptop*

Ich habe einen Netgear WLAN-Router (WGR614 v6). Dort hab ich eine Wii und mein Laptop per WLAN vernetzt. Mein PC ist per Kabel direkt am Router angeschlossen.

Meine Wii konnte plötzlich nicht mehr ins Netz, das Laptop konnte es aber noch. Ich hab dann das Passwort meines Routers geändert und auch die MAC-Adresse meiner Wii in die Access-Liste eingetragen. Jetzt gehts wieder mit der Wii, aber mein Laptop will nicht mehr. Ich hab auch das Passwort geändert. An was kann das liegen?

Wie bekomm ich die MAC-Adresse meines Laptops heraus?


----------



## Nigigo (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Routerpasswort geändert, kein WLAN mehr am Laptop*

Hallo,

Probier doch erst einmal die "Standart" einstellungen,
also erstmal RESET
dann tippst du die benötigten daten vom Provider ein zum Login
Wlan evtl. auch aktivieren ...
die Verschlüsselung bleibt aus!
So nun guckst du ob du Problemlos mit deinen Geräten ins internet kommst,
dabei wird normalerweise auch im Router die Mac angezeigt, diese kann man nun bei bedarf in die Accesliste eintragen, meiner meinung nach aber total überflüssig ...
Wichtig ist natürlich auch ob DHCP eingeschaltet ist oder ob die IP manuell vergeben wird.


----------



## Stergi (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Routerpasswort geändert, kein WLAN mehr am Laptop*

öm.. die macadresse ist meine ich die Physikalische, oder? dann musst du auf das verbindungssymbol ( also das statussymbol) der netzwerkverbundung beim laptop klicken, dann öffnet sich der status, auf den reiter Netzwerkunterstützung und dort auf Details.


----------



## DarthTK (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Routerpasswort geändert, kein WLAN mehr am Laptop*



Nigigo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Probier doch erst einmal die "Standart" einstellungen,
> also erstmal RESET
> ...



Das mag ja funktionieren, allerdings frage ich mich, wieso das WLAN auf einmal nicht mehr geht? Kann doch nicht sein, dass ohne Änderung (mal vom Passwort abgesehen) das Zeug einfach nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## MrMorse (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Routerpasswort geändert, kein WLAN mehr am Laptop*



DarthTK schrieb:


> ..., allerdings frage ich mich, wieso das WLAN auf einmal nicht mehr geht? Kann doch nicht sein, dass ohne Änderung (mal vom Passwort abgesehen) das Zeug einfach nicht mehr funktioniert.


Du hast nicht nur das PW geändert... Siehe Dein Zitat unten:


DarthTK schrieb:


> ...Ich hab dann das Passwort meines Routers geändert und auch die MAC-Adresse meiner Wii in die Access-Liste eingetragen.


Sobald Du eine MAC-Adresse einträgst, ist wohl offensichtlich die MAC-Prüfung aktiviert.
Und wenn nur die von Deiner Wii drinsteht und nicht noch zusätzlich die Deines PCs, dann kann der PC nicht mehr ins Net.



> Wie bekomm ich die MAC-Adresse meines Laptops heraus?



Start->Ausführen...->CMD und enter->"ipconfig /all" und enter.

Dann siehst Du unter "physikalische Adresse" die MAC-Adresse.


----------



## DarthTK (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Routerpasswort geändert, kein WLAN mehr am Laptop*

Ok, das hat jetzt geklappt... Danke mal an MrMorse.

Allerdings frage ich mich halt echt, wieso auf einen Schlag, ohne Änderung auf einmal ein Nutzer nicht mehr über den Router ins Netz kommt...


----------



## kmf (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Routerpasswort geändert, kein WLAN mehr am Laptop*



DarthTK schrieb:


> ...
> Allerdings frage ich mich halt echt, wieso auf einen Schlag, ohne Änderung auf einmal ein Nutzer nicht mehr über den Router ins Netz kommt...


Dann lies noch mal MrMorse's Posting - speziell den mittleren Teil.


----------



## DarthTK (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Routerpasswort geändert, kein WLAN mehr am Laptop*



kmf schrieb:


> Dann lies noch mal MrMorse's Posting - speziell den mittleren Teil.



Das war nachdem ich nicht mehr mit der Wii ins Netz gekommen bin...  Also bleibt meine Frage bestehen.


----------

